# March Photos. Post something.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is your chance to post a March photo or two.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It started out with what we hope is the last of the nasty winter. Then we rode in Texas (a little wet to say the least but warm) and ended with the start of Cherry Blossom time.

We enjoyed the first 2 way more than we are enjoying the third but all things will pass.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

march was good


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Here are mine*

Nothing scenic, just what I had in the camera. BTW, my camera is dying, the flash has quit working and it has stuff rattling around inside. I guess a couple of years bouncing around in a bento box on the top tube wasn't good for it. Who would have thought? 

I was showing someone my camera yesterday and snapped a picture of my commuter ready to head out the door. 
I straightened out the garage today. I got my MX Leader out of the box just to gaze at it. The other two are of the garage showing the Gunnar, Pegoretti, the boy's specialized, and the wife's Schwinn. The pegoretti will get stripped of it's parts in the next two weeks in preparation for a new paint job. The parts will go on the Pegoretti Big Leg Emma that I bought this morning. 

The highlight of my week was taking my son to the Arizona Memorial this past wednesday.


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Local San Dimas Race*

Here ya go


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*snow, mud, & puddles*

Started the month with snowy roads, which became mud towards the middle of the month so I made a leather mudflap, and ended March in puddles. April will bring grass showing and trees budding and birds chirping. Ahh Spring...

singlecross


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Hitting the bars in March


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

*Some photos...*

from a leisurely Sunday ride. Definitely beats working!

That sunset photo is stunning MB1.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

new frameset


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Woof


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

After a 90 mile ride through the mountains, this is the way we roll on Amtrak home...


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

My favorites of the month at my house. I have a new riding partner. On her third day without training wheels we went for a 6 mile ride. 
View attachment 83278

View attachment 83279


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that first pic would be hysterical if there was a "one fcuking gear" sticker on the chainguard


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> that first pic would be hysterical if there was a "one fcuking gear" sticker on the chainguard


So far that's the only gear she needs. She's been up and down the steepest hills in town and doesn't even think about it. She doesn't know it should be hard. Maybe a 'Singlespeed for Me" would be a more age appropriate sticker. I might have to make one up.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

*March...*

I didn't get a lot of riding in. Soccer season prep, a kid with a broken foot, a state chess tourney, crises at work... not much time for riding!  

I only took the camera along on one March ride.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

Killington, March 31. The end of a disappointing winter.


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

*windy late march day...*

This is not bike-related, but I got off the bike long enough to take my 4 year old daughter kite-flying for the first time. Here's a picture. I think I have a future Amelia Earhart on my hands...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*All I've got is dirt*

My bike is broke, do all I have is my MTB until it comes back from the shop. So, here's some pics from end of last week. This is the trail a couple miles from our front door. Lets hope April's weather is as nice. . .


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Whoops, missed the "or two". Hope I didn't flood the system . ..


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

Like a several others, I didn't get much riding in during the month of March. The cause was the usual suspects: wok schedule, family issues, weather, ect. However, my lovely wife & I did breakaway for a trip to Maui sans children. In Maui we took a couple of epic rides with Go Cycling Maui (no connection, just satisfied customers). What a blast, we have already started planning a trip for next year!


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Lake Elkhorn Loop



















-Rob


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

How was the ride to Hana? We thought about doing it a couple of years ago but chickened out.


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

Ridgetop said:


> How was the ride to Hana? We thought about doing it a couple of years ago but chickened out.


All I can say is that is was beautiful, and for us truly an epic ride. The views were breathtaking, the banana bread & pineapple at the turn around point were great, but the ride back wore us both down to the nub. My wife needed a bit of a hand from the tour guide to get up the hills, and I was fighting off cramping. However, the ride made the trip. I think next time we'll be _much_ better prepared.


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

32 pretty easy miles from my house in Scarborough down to Camp Ellis in Saco and back yesterday.

First pic is of Scarborough Marsh on Pine Point Road. Not a great pic but I love riding across there.
Second pic: uh oh! Reattached it and kept going.
Third pic is Old Orchard Beach, flooded in summer with Quebeçois and others from New England...currently a ghost town.
Fourth pic: Good, I'm headed the right way.
Last pic: at the rock wall at Camp Ellis. Visible through the gap at right is the jetty that causes this area to become completely hammered by the ocean during winter storms. Many houses have been lost, but it was nice there yesterday.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

my sleepy guys


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Here you go, bunches here

www.whitesocks andsandals.blogspot.com


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Here you go, bunches here.......


I don't see any photos. Did you forget to attach them in this post?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> my sleepy guys


LOL, looks like you wore them boys flat out!


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*In Like a Lion, Out Like a Lamb*

March started cold, snowy, and muddy, but ended warm and nice

Somehow I only got out twice in March, my worst showing since I started keeping track.

April should be better, since I've already been out more times than in March.

Here is one from each March ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hjalti said:


> March started cold, snowy, and muddy, but ended warm and nice
> ......


Looking at that first photo I can see why you would want to miss some March riding.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Chain said:


> .....
> View attachment 83278


There is something about photos of kids riding that is just nice to see.......


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Some sights from my ride home. 

The cemetery across the canal, I wish I had zoom on my cheapo camera.









Looking back towards home, we are approaching T-Storm season.









Hydration is important, even better when you have helpers.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Teachin' 'em young!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

YuriB said:


> march was good


 Man I want to do one of your rides someday......


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> LOL, looks like you wore them boys flat out!


My husband pointed out to me that he more passed out than fell asleep (had a few too many beverages)....but either way the pic works.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Late Feb and March*

I missed the February picture thread, so here's one from February--slowly thawing local reservoir.

And the second one is from March. Winter to Spring in a few short weeks.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

2 weekends ago in WNC riding up Wayah Road and SevenEleven(FS rd 711). 





































Or mtb racing the weekend before..

Me










My start..


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Or the same day as the roadie ride above..

My GF raced an XC run by the NOC..while I rode.



















Then we went down the Nanty..



















More


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

Mid March... we had great weather!


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

.....


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here are a few from my last race - Photographed the rest of the days races.*

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140318802-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140320838-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140319812-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140285598-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140204033-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140201077-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140222020-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140202005-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140223138-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/141319564-M.jpg">

KMan

My Photography website
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

KMan the picture of the Amish boys with the Peleton in the background is stunning. 

How difficult was it to get permission to photograph them?

Scot


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I play it by ear...sort of thing.*

Thanks for the nice comments - I am trying to turn my photography hobby into a PT business.

Generally with the Amish - some don't mind if you take their picture - others do. I'll point a camera at them and first gague the reaction I get - If they turn or hide their faces I'll drop the camera. If they smile and ham it up - I'll shoot.

There were a lot of amish children at this race and they all liked having their pictures taken - So I shot away. In retrospect - I should have photographed them a bit more, but I was mainly focusing on the racing.

Here is another one photograph of the children - taken a second later, just a quick camera adjustment to get a different photograph - would have liked to have the background racers just a bit more noticable.

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/140230609-M.jpg">

<img src="https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/photos/141326819-M.jpg">






Scot_Gore said:


> KMan the picture of the Amish boys with the Peleton in the background is stunning.
> 
> How difficult was it to get permission to photograph them?
> 
> Scot


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

KMan said:


> Generally with the Amish - some don't mind if you take their picture - others do.


Just don't tell them that the photo steals their soul and you should be okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Waiting for a friend. . . .


----------

